# EMBALSES.NET > Biología > Micologia (Hongos) >  Un césped de setas, Coprinellus disseminatus

## Azuer

Un césped formado por grandes grupos de setillas alrededor de un tocón de chopo, _Coprinellus disseminatus_

----------


## perdiguera

¡Qué revuelto me haría!
Gracias Azuer.

----------

